# what do i need to do to make my row boat legal?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

i have either a 12 or 14 foot row boat and want to take it fishing this summer while im down in utah but i cant find how much this is going to cost me. as of right now all i have to power it is my wooden ors but if i can find my grandmas little electric motor she said i could have that so as of right now with no motor would i need to buy any stamps stickers or registration?

it does have a trailer but i dont want to register the trailer so im just going to haul it in the back of a pickup truck.

and i think thats what needs to be known about it


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

According to the Utah State Parks web site you are good to go as long as you are legal in the state that you reside in.

http://stateparks.utah.gov/boating/registration


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Critter said:


> According to the Utah State Parks web site you are good to go as long as you are legal in the state that you reside in.
> 
> http://stateparks.utah.gov/boating/registration


hmmm what if im not registered in any state?


----------

